
Thunderbird Mozilla Foundation Security Advisory 2019-38 - based2
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2019-38/
======
based2
[https://www.thunderbird.net/en-
US/thunderbird/releases/](https://www.thunderbird.net/en-
US/thunderbird/releases/)

